# New 75 gallon low-tech tank



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

some pics of my new 75 set up. I also wanted to thank everyone at the DFWAPC meeting. I had a great time and looking forward to meeting everyone again.

sub is miracle grow organic garden soil mixed with vermiculite(1.5 to 2 inch) topped with gravel(1 to 1.5 inch).
Lighting is TWO 48inch 6500K T8 that are 32 Watt each and coralife T5 fixture with 10,000K and stock pink light(i believe they are 27 or 30 watts).


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Few more pics. Also any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You put those plants to good use, and you're off to a great start!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's really looking nice. You'll enjoy learning about those plants. So good to meet you! We will enjoy watching your tank grow out.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

How long should i have the light ON? Currently it set at 12 hour a day, is that too much?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

BenChod said:


> How long should i have the light ON? Currently it set at 12 hour a day, is that too much?


HI Ben, most of us run are lights on for 7-8 hours.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For low to medium light, a 10 or 12 hour photoperiod is OK. A high light tank might have a photoperiod as short as 6 or 7 hours.

From your equipment, my guess is that you have low to medium low light. But you really need to borrow the club PAR meter--it's the only way to know for sure.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what michael said... avg is 6-10 hours depending on if it's low,medium, or high light.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

updated photos.

Added few(10) fish and 2 rocks. I also adjusted the timing of the lights today to 8.5 hours a day.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks good, are those rocks holey rocks.. just to let you know the holey rocks will keep the ph up around 7.6-8.0 , and the angels like low ph. but since those angels are not wild they should be okay.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

The rocks are holy rocks but from my past experience the PH is not affect that much plus with the brown gravel the white rock is a nice contrast.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i heard holey rocks can keep the ph high, but not sure... it does look like a nice contrast with brown and white....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Even rocks that do leach Ca can be ok for your tank as long as you do regular weekly water changes. The minerals don't leach out fast enough in a week to really do any damage to your tank.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Update, added more plants and fish. FISH STOCK-8 cardinal, 4 black neon, 14 columbian tetra, 5 otto, 2 BN pleco and German blue ram.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good, and excellent growth on the plants!

As TexGal says, limestone is OK with regular water changes. I have holey rock in my 40 with no problems.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a change. It looks so nice! It's really growing well and I like your arrangement!


----------



## jello212 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks real good. Filling out nicely.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

looking good. I just love seeing plants grow and fill in!


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

pics added...

I had little algae problem 2 weeks ago so i remove the dual T5 fixture and added 4 SAE. I don't know if removing the light or adding the SAE solved the algae issue, either way no more algae.

After seeing Tex Gals gorgeous tanks i decided to add new drift wood and 2 rocks to make the tank more appealing to the eye. I'm happy with the outcome, now just wait the let the plants fell in little more. I'm surprised how nice the tank is looking, i never thought i can grow plants. Thanks to all the DFWPAC member for helping me out. 

If you have any suggestion to improve the tank please let me know. I might change the back ground from black to white. White should hide the hard water spots better and make the tank look brighter.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

My favorite fish in the tank....Coral Red Pencilfish (Nannostomus mortenthaleri)

I bought the last one Fish Gallery had but hopefully they get some more so i can add few more.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool fish!

I hate to be the one to tell you this, but cholla wood usually decomposes quickly when submerged. It does look great, sorry it won't last!


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Just wanted to share some new pictures of my jungle I took tonight. 

I updated the lighting for the tank to T5 High Output as I found a used fixture with individual reflectors for a good price. Two 54 watts bulbs, one is Giesemann Aqua Flora and the other is Zoo Med Ocean sun 10,000K. I was going to buy the Giesemann Midday but I had zoo med lying around so didn’t want to waste money.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looking real good, what would did you use that has all those holes in it?


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Cholla wood, see Micahel comment above. Cholla is a cactus, that why it decompose in water after 4-6 months and the plecos love the wood.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the wood it's different, it has some shape to it... me don't know what i will do got to find me a tank.. took a break from plants, to stay focused on salt water now returning to plants... all i have is a 5 gallon with plants in it.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Feb 28, 2012)

Quick question--how did you avoid huge ammonia spikes in the beginning?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

My tank was set up for fish only for a very long time. So when i decided to convert the tank i kept the canister filter running in a bucket to maintain the bacteria.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Are you using co2?


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

no co2 and no ferts


----------

